# Rafting Gore Creek thru Vail?



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone done it and at what water levels? My buddy and I have scouted the run and it's doable at this water level. Just wondering how often it has been done.


----------



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

seems like it would be a little tight...


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Technical, but plenty of water to do it at these levels. I know Sage & Timberline do commercial trips on Gore Creek too, so they might have a better idea of how low you can go. I think they use 12' rafts. Leave the oars at home and take a paddle raft.
Have fun!!
-Sean


----------



## timberline (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the mention Alpine Quest! Yes, Timberline Tours does do this stretch at current water levels. We use 13' boats with max of 5 people + guide. 

This stretch is totally raftable but pay attention to fluctuations in water levels based on temperatures. Watch for bridges in East Vail. We take out at Stephens Park to avoid the pipes further downstream in the Intermountain area. There is one pipe you must go over and the eddy above it can be a bit hard to catch.

Have fun and stay safe!

TimberlineTours.com
"Life's Short. Paddle Hard"
970-476-1414
800-831-1414


----------



## sageadventures (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes to what Alpine Quest and Timberline said. We are rafting commercially every day on this stretch. Gore Creek is running 1000 cfs above Red Sandstone Creek and you can fit under the bridges at this level in a paddle raft --- you'll be ducking (No oar frames). Lionshead to Stephens Park is good Class lV. You can scout from the bike path. 2 pipe hazards below Stephens Park (above confluence with the Eagle River).
Give us a call any time!

SageOutdoorAdventures.com
970-476-3700


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. We're going to run the shuttle right now and it should be fun!


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

We just had a 3 other people express interest in going and i'm short on vests. Could either of your companies( Timberline or Sage) rent us a few for the day?


----------



## timberline (Jan 24, 2008)

Unfortunately, due to liability reasons, we are unable to rent PFDs to private boaters. 

We are currently running 2 class IV trips, so please let us know if you're interested in rafting with us.

Have fun!

TimberlineTours.com
"Life's Short. Paddle Hard"
970-476-1414
800-831-1414


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

Alpine Quest Sports rents PFDs, helmets, wetsuits and splash tops. Give them a shout 970-926-3867


----------



## chop217 (Jun 11, 2011)

FYI I live in Vail and see Sage out on Gore Creek almost every day and have never seen a Timberline boat on it. Detail questions I'd call Sage up. It's a great stretch have fun out there!


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

It was a blast with tons of big water, going to do it again soon!


----------



## wtrgrl (Jun 15, 2011)

I called Timberline a couple days ago to book a trip for some friends and they said they've been rafting Gore Creek commercially for 21 years?!?!?! I've NEVER seen ANYONE but Sage out there besides private boaters. I'm with CHOP217 on this one! Sage is my choice now to take friends down ANY stretch of river because they're honest about what they do.


----------



## Tim Kennedy (May 28, 2004)

*Commercial Rafting on Gore Creek (long)*

First, as a disclaimer, I have been in the employ of Timberline Tours for summer rafting seasons since 1994. I worked full time as a raft guide, safety kayaker, guide trainer, trip leader and operations manager until 2007. I am now a part time raft guide and safety kayaker for Timberline Tours on an on-call basis.

To my knowledge, Timberline started running commercial rafting trips on Gore Creek in 1991 or so. I understand that these trips were pioneered by the senior staff and owners of Timberline Tours/Eagle River Whitewater; Billy Mattison, Craig Poff, Dan Burks, Chris Reeder, Darryl Bangert (many years prior to his involvement with Sage Outdoor Adventures) and many others. I personally guided and safety kayaked over two dozen trips in each the 1994 and 1995 seasons, and several dozen more since then.

In regards to wtrgrl and chop217's statements about not seeing Timberline trips on Gore Creek, it has always been common practice at Timberline and most rafting outfitters to offer the "best" option to the rafting guest in regards to river and or section of river to be run on any given day. There are several factors that go into determining "best". A few of these factors are: difficulty and quality of rapids, length of trip, access at put in and take out, water levels, manmade and natural hazards. Most of these factors are not constant. Water levels change, affecting the quality and difficulty of rapids. Hazards such as low bridges, pipes, game fences and trees/strainers in the river may be there one season and gone or different the next season. Private/public property issues and construction projects can have an impact on access at put ins and takeouts. Most importantly, all of these factors must meet the expectations and be within the ability of the rafting guests, in order to run as fun and safe of a trip as possible. (Of course, when dealing with natural environments, no one can eliminate 100% of the hazards. There is always a certain level of risk involved in all river trips).

Timberline has offered trips on the lower section of Gore Creek as a class IV/"advanced" whitewater rafting trip. Traditionally, the trips put in at Ford Park. In the nineties, the most often used takeout was below River Run on the Eagle. Therefore, the trip included Dowd Chute rapid on the Eagle. At the appropriate water levels, this section offers the most excitement for someone looking for a class IV trip. However, this section involves negotiating several manmade hazards. Portaging the pipes and navigating the game fence at the west end of Intermountain, has been challenging at times since the construction of the recreation path. Also, until last season, there was a large tree on the upstream right side of the railroad trestle at the confluence of Gore Creek and the Eagle, making passage in a raft nearly impossible. To end the trip at Steven's Park at the east end of Intermountain shortens the overall trip. Putting in at the East Vail exit below Pitkin Creek adds a few miles of mostly class II+ water. Historically, the window of optimum water levels for both the lower Gore Creek section and Dowd Chute on the Eagle to be run in the same trip has been very short, averaging 2 weeks during an average runoff. In 2002, Gore Creek did not have enough water for raft trips at all.

Timberline Tours currently offers (and has offered for over 20 years) 1/2 day class IV rafting trips on local sections of rivers. Depending on some or all of the factors listed above, that trip may be run on Gore Creek (possibly combined with Dowd Chute), the Eagle River from Minturn to Avon (through Dowd Chute), or the Eagle River from below Dowd Chute to Edwards (including the Edwards mile). Timberline does not offer class II - III trips on Gore Creek as a standard option. However, I am fairly certain that a custom/private trip on the class II - III sections can be arranged.

Feel free to go to Vail River Rafting and Jeep Tours | Timberline Tours or call 1-800-831-1414 to find out more about trips on "ANY" other "sections of river" offered.

And feel free to compare your options and generate your own impressions by contacting any of Vail area rafting companies:

Lakota Guides: Home | Lakota Guides, Whitewater River Rafting near Vail and Aspen Colorado
Nova Guides: Rafting | White Water Rafters | Colorado Activities | Nova Guides Near Vail
Sage Outdoor Adventures: Sage Home

Honestly,

Tim Kennedy

Now the admins will probably have to move this to the Commercial Posts forum.


----------



## brmidjones (Feb 27, 2009)

to impugn the honesty and forthright nature of the management at Timberline Tours displays an ignorance beyond description Sincerely, Bob Roos


----------



## chop217 (Jun 11, 2011)

@ Bob Roos......... as I stated in a previous post, i live and work in vail. I see that you do not, therefore you have no idea as to what goes on with the cutthroat marketing schemes that occur not only in the rafting world in this town, but with any tourism industry. In my position, I hear every company's maketing ploy, and i see the follow through of their product, whether it be good or bad. I will venture to say that your ingnorace is beyond description.


----------



## billfrenchvail (May 6, 2008)

*Vail*

I lived in Vail longer than Sage has been in business and have seen both on Gore Creek several times.


----------



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

years ago TV 8 used to run a video of a Timberline trip on Gore Creek, complete with rafts being slid off the Ford Park parking lot and guides ducking pipes in intermountain. good stuff


----------



## brmidjones (Feb 27, 2009)

just a quick reply, lived in Minturn, Red Cliff and Leadville for 25 years, guided commercially on the Eagle, Colorado and Ark for 9 seasons and know the owners of both companies and admire them all.


----------



## julves (Jul 16, 2006)

*chop 217*

You are a fucking idiot. At no point did timberline spout any marketing bs. Apparently you are a piece of shit concierge that makes money off of promoting certain individuals businesses. Why don't you quit being a pussy and call Billy and Mongo out. I'm sure they can take any and all of your thoughtful insight into the Vail valley rafting business since you seem to know so much more about their business then they do.


----------



## brmidjones (Feb 27, 2009)

I seem to have inspired a lot more fire than light on this subject, and for that, I apologize


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok, everyone chill. Someone came here with an honest question and they got solid replys and answers, now several of you have just signed on to start a pissing contest. Keep it up and we will lock the thread.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Also, at least one of you is using an alias to post here to flame other companies. Keep it up and I will lock the thread and ban both your accounts. Move on folks and have a good weekend. The rivers are up.


----------



## SageOutdoorAdventures (Apr 20, 2010)

Agree with GH! 

Every commercial rafting company dicussed here has their own marketing tactics and have their own views on what rivers should be run at certain times of the year. That's good. Each company tries to have it's own nitch. 

Sage will no longer post anything on mountain buzz due to the nature and language of the comments that are posted by members. We, as a company, do not want to be affiliated with any conversations like this one has turned into. I think this is a great site and is awesome for individuals in love with the river seeking information. Keep up the good work Mtn. Buzz!!!!


----------



## chop217 (Jun 11, 2011)

- julves...... whatever dude. chill out


----------

